# High Resolution Surefire lineart



## Solscud007 (Nov 29, 2008)

So thanks to zx7Dave for his SF PDF collection. I was able to extract the line art and high-res pictures. 


Here is the M6 X-Ray. Full size is 4855 x 3740.


----------



## Solscud007 (Nov 29, 2008)

C2 Xray the full size version is 9360 x 2880 pixels


----------



## Solscud007 (Nov 29, 2008)

Here is an interesting image of the M2D


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 29, 2008)

Solscud007 said:


> Here is an interesting image of the M2D


 




Thats one light I wish was released!!!:twothumbs

It just looks so darn nice.

KL2 Bezel on a 2 X 123 M-series Body:thumbsup::twothumbs

I wish I knew more about what the M2D was all about:thinking:

Keep all this cool SF stuff coming!!


----------



## Solscud007 (Nov 29, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Thats one light I wish was released!!!:twothumbs
> 
> It just looks so darn nice.
> 
> ...




then you will like this. . .


----------



## Solscud007 (Nov 30, 2008)

Im having too much fun. It is like playing SF Lego but with photoshop.

I took the lineart of a kroma, The tailcap was wrong so I used a L1 tailcap. similar sort of in terms of looks. then resized the bezel to match my PKEF K2 Turbo Kroma. Oh yeah I added the M2/C2 combat ring to match my actual PKEF.


----------



## zx7dave (Nov 30, 2008)

Glad you guys are enjoying these....


----------



## lohteg (Nov 30, 2008)

Those drawings are pretty cool, thanks zx7dave and Solscud007! 

Does anyone know how Surefire get their lenses into place? It looks like it would be impossible to get in on the C2 picture unless it was forced? I wouldn't have thought that the material was flexible enough for that??


----------



## Solscud007 (Nov 30, 2008)

The x-ray/lineart picture is not 100% accurate. With all of Surefire lights (AFAIK) they have a bezel ring. Some have the rings as the crenelations bezel ring. That is the part that unscrews and holds the lens in place. the lens usually sits against a lip in the bezel housing and a rubber gasket cushions it.

Here is something for the weapon light fans


----------



## Solscud007 (Nov 30, 2008)

My Beast Hellfire


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 1, 2008)

The C2 is now my desktop image!

Got anymore like the M6 and C2? I'd love one of an E2L.


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 1, 2008)

No problem I can do that. Oh wait are you talking about the xray images? sadly no. There is a A2 but the picture is rasterized. and doesnt lend itself to being zoomed in and hi-res.

I cant find another instance of it. The M6 and C2 are vector based images so they dont have issue of scaling up. But for some reason in later PDF catalogs they went with rasterized pictures for both.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey that's ok!
A regular A2, E2L, U2, C3 or anything like that will be cool!

Thanks for putting these up!

You know a little version of the M6 would be super nice on my cellphone.


----------



## LukeA (Dec 1, 2008)

800*800pix


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 1, 2008)

Lowering the size/resolution is easy. Just use any photo editing software to rescale the image. Heck save the picture, then use imageshack.us to host the image again but have imageshack rescale to 800x600. That is a rough estimate. The picture will retain its proportions but the longest length will be 800 and the other side will reduce to match that. does that make sense? 

I can put up Hires pics of any of the regular lineart from any SF light that is in the catalog.



Here is a pic of the M2. Both the old bezel and new bezel types.


----------



## tx101 (Dec 1, 2008)

I prefer the colors inverted


----------



## Team Member (Dec 1, 2008)

:twothumbs Great Solscud!! Now I have the M6 X-ray as background!


----------



## Size15's (Dec 1, 2008)

lohteg said:


> Does anyone know how Surefire get their lenses into place? It looks like it would be impossible to get in on the C2 picture unless it was forced? I wouldn't have thought that the material was flexible enough for that??


Welcome to CPF :welcome:

In old-style ("Classic") versions of the C2/6P etc the Lexan polycarbonate windows were push-in, snap-fit and could be removed and replaced by the end-user with a Kit from SureFire.

In all current lights SureFire uses a window-retaining ring - either in the form of a plastic ring, or metal ring, or a whole section of the bezel is screwed down to retain the window.
SureFire moved to this method when they switched from Lexan to Pyrex. Tempered (toughened) Glass, such as Pyrex does not bend nearly as much as polycarbonate. Also, SureFire required a better quality seal than could be afforded by the push-in snap-fit assembly method. Recently SureFire has been using the retaining ring method on Lexan windows in certain models where Pyrex affords no significant benefit over Lexan from a day-to-day use perspective.

Al


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 1, 2008)

Here are some more. 

A2





Here is the 6PD





Here is a little photoshoping. An idea I have for my 6P-USA. I present the 6P-USA Defender!!!


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok Guys. here is a WIP. I took a little liberties. This is a rather complex photoshop job. I used the lineart and rendered images from the A2 manual to make this x-ray. There are obviously some things missing. I found the real images of the A2 skeleton and i will try to revise my sketch/photoshop to more closely match the picture






Real A2 Skeleton
http://board.makeshop.co.kr/board/premium50/surefire_board2/SF-SKELE1-500.jpg


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 2, 2008)

That is an excellent job! If you aren't done yet, please keep it up.

This may just replace my C2 background from earlier in this thread!
:twothumbs


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 2, 2008)

huh dont know what happened to my A2 here it is again,


----------

